# andine lang



## Qcumber

*Andíne láng kamí ni Mileng pára sa iyó ... íngats.*
= Mileng and I are here only for you ... take care.

Is my translation correct?
Does *lang* in this sentence express "only" and go with *pára sa iyó* "for you" or has it another function?


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> *Andíne láng kamí ni Mileng pára sa iyó ... íngats.*
> = Mileng and I are here only for you ... take care.
> 
> Is my translation correct?
> Does *lang* in this sentence express "only" and go with *pára sa iyó* "for you" or has it another function?



I feel that *lang* here has nothing to do with *para sa iyo*. Well, you can also say that without *lang*: *Andito kami ni Mileng para sa iyo. *

*Nandito ako* means _I am here_ and that's it. On the other hand, in the sentence *nandito lang ako*, the adverb *lang* implies that I have no plans of leaving this place which can be literal or figurative. An example of figurative use is when a man who courts a girl will tell her *nandito lang ako*, he doesn't have a specific physical place in mind. What he is trying to say is that he is making himself available for the girl whenever she needs his help. 

By the way, *andine* is used in other Tagalog dialects and is the equivalent of *andito* or *nandito*.


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> *Nandito ako* means _I am here_ and that's it. On the other hand, in the sentence *nandito lang ako*, the adverb *lang* implies that I have no plans of leaving this place


Extremely interesting. So literally they mean "we are only here" (today, this evening, this month, etc.), and I could translate it as "we'll stay here".
Thanks a lot.


----------

